# 1st shot with new Camera



## Lez325 (Jun 26, 2021)

its a Sony a7RIV +Sony FE 200-600mm

Juvenile Avocet



DSC00424 Lone Avocet Juvenile by Les Moxon, on Flickr

They grow up to look like this



DSC00385 Lone Avocet by Les Moxon, on Flickr


Les


----------

